# Does this buck look like a good future breeder?fixed link



## rebelINny (Feb 21, 2011)

This is a brand new pic of this boy and I am not sure if all his confirmation can be seem with this pic or not but I am really needing to keep a buck this year or get a new one and I only have one more French Alpine doeling to kid with standard size kids so he could be my only buckling. I am selling the sire as soon as I find a buyer. He is a big blocky boy with long legs. He has beautiful colorings to me and his dam is my biggest doe. His dam was said to have milked 2 gallons at peak and she has several star milkers on her registration papers. The sire also has a few star milkers on his side with his grand-dam being a 7 star milker and star bucks on both as well. We are most importantly looking for the good milkers, healthy, hardy stock, and then good confirmation possibly for showing the kids from him as my children are in 4-H. He is ADGA registered French Alpine. I will add pics of his sire and dam as well.

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/2536_017.jpg

I couldn't just get these pics of the sire and dam copied on here because this isn't my regular computer but if you go to this link of my website you can see them. The dam is Only*Kidding Stellar Moment and the sire is Only*Kidding TQ's Last Call.
http://shadyacresfarm.webs.com/kiddingschedule.htm


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Feb 21, 2011)

Your "Website Link" doesn't work.... Here's RebelINny's Website: http://shadyacresfarm.webs.com/


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 21, 2011)

Thats weird. I clicked on it and it worked. You will have to go to the Kidding Schedule Page to see the dam.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 22, 2011)

My link either still doesn't work or this buck looks soooooo un-buck material that no one wants to hurt my feelings. Of course it wouldn't hurt my feelings if someone says "NO DON'T DO IT!"


----------



## chandasue (Feb 22, 2011)

I like his coloring. How is the dam's udder? I hope to get to the point where I can rotate bucks with ones that are born here but eventually new genetics usually need to be brought in. I would think it's a lot cheaper to use your own than to buy new ones all the time.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Feb 22, 2011)

I don't know ANYTHING about bucks but he's a cutie!  I like his coloring/markings.   There's obviously alot more to consider than how he looks - but he is a good lookin' guy.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Feb 23, 2011)

Maybe this will be easier!!! I copied this from your website if you don't mind!!!

PHOTO COURTESY OF SHADY ACRES FARM.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 23, 2011)

Thankyou Dreamin!!!! I tried to do that several times and it wouldn't come up!!!

Oh and chandasue- her udder is nice, unfortunately her previous owners didnt dry her up right last season and I am working on mastitis on her. However in and of itself her udder is nice and large.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Feb 23, 2011)

Yea, you had to upload it onto the site....

I really like his markings, his dad is nice and tall, and his mom looks "average"


----------



## Ariel301 (Mar 4, 2011)

He looks to have good body length, a level topline, and good angle to his hocks, and he does not look to toe in or out seriously. I can't tell from the photo about width and height of his escutcheon (where the udder sits)--you want that to be really wide and high, imagine his daughters' udders fitting into that space, the bigger it is, the bigger the udder, and you want the rear attachment sitting up high. His dam's udder and his sire's dam's udder are important things to consider. 

I wouldn't rule him out as a future breeder, but based on the one photo it's hard to say for sure.


----------

